# Has anybody built the Sewing Station from Rockler? Or other?



## jbswearingen (Jun 27, 2012)

The missus is getting into sewing, and if she proves that she really likes it and will actually *do* it, I told her that I'd build her a sewing station. I saw this one years ago in Wood magazine and really like it. It'll be months before I even consider starting it, but I'd like some opinions on this one or suggestions for a better set up. The construction looks really simple and well within my limited skill set.



















http://www.rockler.com/deluxe-sewing-center-plan?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=&utm_content=pla&utm_campaign=PL&sid=V9146&gclid=Cj0KEQiAiamlBRCgj83PiYm6--gBEiQArnojDy_OrTbCfw0_6p7pHxRCw41Xau8Ht78idrd7p-2PbPIaApF-8P8HAQ

Your thoughts?


----------



## obwan2 (May 5, 2012)

Yes I built it but I did not include the sewing machine lift, for the extra cost I didn't think it was worth it. It's not too hard to build just follow the directions (which I didn't do). I switched the door placement and I do not recommend you do that. After a few months of use I rebuilt it to move the drawers as drawn. 
As far as a better set up? My wife loves it the way it is, lots of room for her quilting and it can be set out of the way when the grand kids invade her sewing room/extra bedroom. 
I used cherry plywood with purple heart for the trim and Baltic birch for the drawers and finished it with cherry wood stain topped with shellac.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Yep….my wife is a sewer, and a quilter….Several years ago I built her a complete "sewing center" (she has 5 sewing machines), plus a quilting frame to make anywhere from a baby blanket to a king size quilt….I have plenty of pictures of it all. I didn't put a machine lift in it, cause she didn't want one, but it has plenty of drawers for storage, and other suff.. Her machines are all different sizes is the reason why….The picture you posted above wouldn't be near enough for what she does….


----------



## jbswearingen (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks, gents. If and when I start it (I have a few projects ahead of it) I'll post up a thread about it.


----------

